# 2011 s line 2.0 tfsi cam belt or not



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Lots of conflicting info or weather it's a chain or belt. Can anyone confirm? Petrol not diesel. Cheers


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Facelift model which 2011 is have a chain


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Really ok cool, are they still a breaking point like in the early engines?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

As far as I know no, I have read about v6's having chain stretch but that in itself is quite rare. The problem is the chain tensioner, I think there was some revised part.

I previously considered buying a 2011 1.8 from the main dealer, it was a roadster and very well priced compared to other main dealer cars. On asking for the service and warranty work to be sent to me electronically I seen that the chain tensioner had went and it is a pricey repair for a part that cost peanuts.

Used Car MPC	21/01/2015	00590	41,242 
Repair	21/01/2015	00590	41,242 
Care	28/11/2014	00590	39,976 Claim Number: 6903/1| Chain tensioner|MECHANICAL FAULT,CRACKED, DEFORMED, DAMAGED| Value: 3105.80

Anyway back then when I was looking for a s line I remember reading that a revised chain tensioner was brought out and it was a cheap part to replace, maybe someone else could give you more info as tbh I am not the most mechanical minded.

On a side note for anyone else reading this post, this is why you always get the dealer to send you any information on a car, the salesman had no idea this work had been carried out and he had no clue what a chain tensioner was, needless to say the engine must have been quite goosed and I didn't bother to buy it!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

ian222 said:


> Really ok cool, are they still a breaking point like in the early engines?


The early engines were belt driven and pretty bomb proof. The later chain driven engines (211 BHP) can suffer from bad piston rings and pistons. Audi doesn't all ways pick up the bill on that one.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have been asking around for prices on changing the belt and no one has said its chain driven they have all quoted on a rubber belt. So I am still confused. As I am yet to take delivery on the car I can't even show a picture.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Ian did you get anywhere with this ? Did they give you prices for the chain belt ?


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a 211ps 2.0 tfsi facelift first registered in December 2010. I have been told it is chain cam.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I've never seen either, but there must be a big visual difference between a cam belt TFSI engine & a chain driven engine.
No cam belt cover etc. Any pics if anyone definately knows which they have. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Obtain the engine number and look on here...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_V ... 6_FSI_85kW
Alternatively phone Audi UK quoting the reg no.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No not for changing the chain. I believe it's chain though.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Not the best picture but does this help of my Dec 2010 facelift TT Tfsi S line engine?


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

That's exactly what my engine looks like. I had my mechanic check if it was belt or chain. He was 100% positive it was a chain.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm confused as reading another post on here apparently only v6 is chain or 2012 onwards


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, the V6 has a cam chain.

The BWA 4 cylinder engines (with the black and silver engine cover) have belt driven cams.

The later 4 cylinder engines (with the black engine cover as pictured earlier in this thread) has chain driven cams.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

tttony said:


> Yes, the V6 has a cam chain.
> 
> The BWA 4 cylinder engines (with the black and silver engine cover) have belt driven cams.
> 
> The later 4 cylinder engines (with the black engine cover as pictured earlier in this thread) has chain driven cams.


This agrees with my belief, that the chain driven 2.0 TFSI engine appeared before the facelift.
My '59 plate 2.0 TFSI is pre-facelift, has a 200PS engine, with the black engine cover. 3 different sources have told me it is chain driven as it is a EA888 CCZA type engine. I believe the next engine enhancement, valve-lift 211PS variant did appear with the facelift model, with a bit more bhp and a lot more torque (350 NM).
So rule of thumb - yes, facelift models are chain driven, but also are late version pre-facelift with the CCZA engine.


----------

